# Favorite DVDs of 2006 so far



## cyberbri (Apr 27, 2006)

What are some of your favorite DVDs so far this year?

I really enjoyed seeing King Kong again on DVD, as the theater I saw it in had horrible sound with no bass. I know a lot of people nitpick about this movie, but for me it was great entertainment. Sounded great at -5 to -7 RL or so.

Zathura was great entertainment for watching with the kids. I got up to about -5 below RL for this one, and it sounded great. 

I really enjoyed Everything Is Illuminated, as a movie. The picture quality was great after the first 20 minutes or so, and it had a great, diverse soundtrack. But the story is what I enjoyed most about it. I also enjoyed The Squid and the Whale, another indie film with a great story.

I loved HP4 (I have a 7yo daughter, and got into the films because of her a few years back). The PQ was a bit iffy, but it sounded great at -5 or so. 

A History of Violence was a disappointment for me, as far as the story goes. I was also disappointed with Serenity, the story anyway (and I like SF!).



I'm still waiting to see Brokeback Mountain, Jarhead, Capote, and Pride and Prejudice -- I'm on Netflix, so what can I say. I have Walk the Line and Match Point at home right now, waiting to watch this weekend.

What else am I missing for 2006 DVD releases?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*King Kong* would be my favorite for the year thus far. I know there's been mixed emotions about it but I just plain out like it.

On the softer side I really like *Just Like Heaven*. It's rare I like romantic comedys but this one I thought worthy.

One that somewhat surprised me was *In The Mix*. Just a rental but I actually liked it. Not so fond of the hip hop but I was surprised at how well Usher could act.


*The New World* is one I think I'm gonna like.


I also have *Walk the Line* and *Chronicles of Narnia* in my stash of yet to watch DVD's. Our daughter has watched both several times and loves them. I think her and my niece have watched Walk the Line about 5 times.

I did the Netflix thingy but after a few months I had seen all I wanted to see at the time, so my subscription is on hold until I can select enough to make it worthy.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Cyber, it seems that every movie I see in the theaters just cant compare to my HT. You get so used to your own killer bass that nothing compares :laugh: The bass always seems too "lean" for me in most average theaters. NEver did get a chance to see king kong in the theaters but I got a bonus today at work, so it'll be next on my shopping list :T Along with WOTW (which I haven't seen yet).

Oh and dont get me started on Usher


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

You people have Walk the Line at home and have not seen it? I am waiting for it to be released in Europe on DVD and have it on order. It was a movie that I really enjoyed, both leads were pretty amazing and the music is great! Just my 0.02c


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

Both 'Walk the Line' and 'Chronicals of Narnia' are great movies. I also really liked watching 'King Kong'. I did not see KK in the theater, so I really enjoyed seeing at home on our home theater.

Jeff


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A couple of movies that I didn't see were *Batman Begins *and *Kung Fu Hustle*.

Those could be the best movies I've seen during the last year.

JCD


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

now that I think about it I don't know that I have seen any new releases in the last few months. I have been catching up some classic "must-sees" of the Home Theater realm. ie: LOTR's all 3, WOW, Hero, BHD, M&C, U-571, SW I, II, III, etc. I have been using Netflix for oddball out of the way type movies and rarely get new releases from them. I loaded up the queue with a couple hundred movies about 1 1/2 years ago and really haven't touched it since. When I get home it is always a surprise as to what I get. I had about 15 total DVD's last December and now I have well over 100, so I have spent a lot of time re-watching many of my all time favorites. My parents got me King Kong for an easter present (ma still does goofy stuff like that, I guess her way of still being a Mom) but I haven't seen them in over a month. i invited them over to dinner next week as I will be out of town on mother's day again this year--kind of becoming a trend with me. Why do they put that day in MAY--its too good of weather to stay home. Anyway I digress, some of the recent movies I have seen are Hitchhiker's guide to the Universe--not nearly as bad as I expected--enough funny little parts to keep me entertained. Plus, the massage I received from my sub because of this movie kept the enjoyment factor up. 
Ray--I definately see why Jamie Foxx won the oscar for that--great job and an enjoyable movie. 
Didn't get a chance to see walk the line--I had it for a few days, the girlfriend was a bit disapointed though. I guess she was expecitng more.
Crash--Definately a moving and disturbing movie, it felt a bit documentary-ish to me. I wouldn't go as far as to say one of my favorites, but apparently the best movie of last year?
WOW--Watchable. Good special effects, Crazy, I repeat CRAZY bass scenes. The new king of bass DVD's--without question and I own them all.
One that is a must see if you have a new system is house of flying daggers--visually and sonically awesome. On par with Hero. It will test your surrounds.
Just thought of one:--Forty year old Virgin: Hilarious!! definately a "guy" comedy. Don't let the kiddies see this one. I watched it twice within a week, the second time I enjoyed it so much more--**** funny.
Wedding crashers--OK. once you get the premise, there isn't much there, a bit disapointing, but watchable.

I will post more as I think back through the newer movies I have watched. I know not all of those above were released in '06, but within the last year or so.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain. I originally rented it just because SWMBO wanted to see it. She enjoyed it so much she went out and bought it . I have now watched it as well and can honestly say I was Impressed. The scenery is unbelievable.
OK the story line did not appeal but at the end of the day I can't critise her for buying it.
The four DVD's I have bought for myself this year include two releases from last year:scratch: Dukes of Hazzard with Jessica Simpson Herbie Rides Again, Bruce Springsteen UN/Plugged, and a really old classic that I found- Smokey and The Bandit.
Into Car movies and will check most out, but also into music DVD's as well. 
Watched Cher earlier this afternoon instead of doing the work I brought home for the week end.:T


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I really liked War of the Worlds. Maybe it was because it was the first movie I watched after getting my new sub, but I found it to be really suspenseful and a more human take on Sci Fi than most movies.

I will second House of Flying Daggers. Very well done sound. Very immersive without being overdone.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

*King Kong* by far...reason is, I have slowed down purchasing DVD's until the HD war is over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

movies I have watched in the last month or so, some released since '06, mot not, but that is when I have watched them:

*Riddick*: Watchable, but a huge disappointment after Pitch Black. When I watched Pitch Black I knew nothing of the Riddick story, I just watched it as a movie and really enjoyed it. Chronicles is too saga like with huge voids in the story as well as rithym to the movie--no attachment to anyone either.

*The Woodsman*: Fairly decent dark movie about a disturbed guy (Kevin Bacon) who is released back into society after serving his time for child molestation. Kyra sedgwick adds some needed eye candy.

*Kicking and Screaming* : I am still not sure why I put myself through the torture of watching this abomination. Nothing at all good about it. I loved anchorman, but will tries to play a mostly serious role and fails miserably--no laughs whatsoever and the kids they picked all stunk as well. The ladybugs is much better.
*
The machinist*: The guy who plays the new batman Christian Bale stars in this dark story of a guy who can't sleep--ever. Only a few nods off of a few seconds a day. It wasn't as good as I had hoped. fairly slow.

*House of D*: Probably the best movie I have seen all year, definatley in a while. Real good touching story.

*Miller's Crossing*: I know a fairly old movie, but I just watched it and liked it a lot. Rather typical 30's gangster flick with some clever twists--worth a watch.
*
The Matador*: Pretty good flick with pierce Brosnon playing the same cooler than thow character he always seems to play with greg kinnear as the eternal comic relief. Not bad. Plus a couple of very brief thumps from the subwoofer that came as a surprise.

*Deuce Bigalow Euro*: Big flop compared to the original. nothing new but a few more names for "man Whores."
*
The libertine*: This movie on paper looked like exactly my kind of flick, but it didn't quite deliver. There was a lot of corruption and perversion but somehow it fell flat. Still decent.

*The longest yard*: not quite the bastardized version of the original that I expected. I think they did a fine job with it. Of course there is some obvious over the top sandler humor but overall a good flick, lots of loud action.

*Walking tall*: Another "The Rock" movie. this one was much more what I expected from Rundown. I liked Rundown so much I gave this a chance and it was about as bad as I expected, not much worse. Basically this is a Jean Claude Van Dam movies from the late 80's and early 90's redone with The Rock. He is not quite as bad of an actor as I anticipated though. **** he had to be decent to work in wrestling.

*northfork*: preview looked real good, movie didn't deliver. Too slow, a bit bizarre with not much point.

*The Big Kahuna*: I was 90% sure I had already seen this and even while watching it and now after watching it I am not sure that I haven't. I guess it wasn't that memorable the first time. This is a "written for the stage" type movie--all dialog in basically one room. SOmetimes these are awesome and sometimes they suck. This one had Kevin Spacey and devito so that helped. It was good, not great.

*I'll sleep when I'm dead*: or when watchng this bore fest. It has the makings of a great movie, just doesn't move--real, real slow. Again, good story that could be redone with the exact same people, but the director was intend on putting you to sleep.

*Door to Door*: William H Macy plays a handicapped guy who sells...ready for this, door to door. A very touching and heart warming story that kyra sedgwick shows up in for some added flavor. Very good.

*Pride and Prejudice*: I liked it a lot--I know its a total chick flick. I felt like i was watching sense and sensibility though--I guess that was based on the novel as well. Anyway a bunch of hot girls trying to get married off amid scandal and deception, very good indeed.
*
On a Clear Day*: Decent flick about a guy whose life is falling apart presently and that leads him to not be able to let go of the past so he decide the only way he can make things right is to swim the english channel. not as good as I had hoped but very watchable.

*Ms Henderson Presents*: Judy dench plays a very wealthy widow who buys a theater on a whim. In order to make a go of it during the air raids of WWII she "throws a fly" at the prime minister to allow her theater to show naked women. That in and of itself makes this movie more than watchable as there is a ton of nudity, but it is all tasteful and under the pretense of "art." There is enough of a story to keep it going as well. I liked it.

*Brokeback mountain*: I put this in my queu at netflix as soon as it became available a few months ago. My girlfriend got a sniff of that and dumped it. Anyway, the movie is visually stunning--one of the most beuatiful movies you will ever watch. There was only one, "oh my" scene that only lasts about 15 seconds--of course my girl returned from the store and walked into the theater room at that exact time. The story is a very good one, but I just didn't get as involved as I anticipated I would. It keeps their relationship at a distance, I guess because they also had to. I don't know. It wasn't as good as I hoped it would be, still pretty good and I will watch again. A couple of highly appreciated bonuses are the bare breasts of both Michelle Williams and Ann Hathaway--who is apparently doing everything in her power to lose the Princess diaries stgmata by showing her cans in every movie she takes now--good for us. We need more actresses like that.

*Cinderella man*: Pretty good flick. I kept waiting for him to fail and fall on his face throughout the movie--I don't know why. I kind of kept me from enjoying it as much as I should have as it is a real good story.

I guess that is enough. I know I have forgotten a ton, but maybe I 'll post again later.


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Great post Sheldon. 

I think I liked Riddick and Cinderella Man a little more than you did, but I really enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

I would add my vote for *Batman Begins*. While not a true comic book geek (my best friend is trying to convert me), I love comic book movies. The three iconic superheroes that I have been waiting for since before dirt was invented have been done justice (no pun intended) on DVD: Superman, Spider-man, and Batman (despite the setbacks due to Schumacher and Lester). I see *Batman Begins* as the perfect complement (not replacement) to Burton's films – all have their merit. Then again, I have been told that I am extremely easy to entertain (yes, I am the other person on this planet that liked Ang Lee's *Hulk*, and I thought *Fantastic Four* was the most fun I've had watching a movie in a long time).


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Vader said:


> I would add my vote for *Batman Begins*. While not a true comic book geek (my best friend is trying to convert me), I love comic book movies. The three iconic superheroes that I have been waiting for since before dirt was invented have been done justice (no pun intended) on DVD: Superman, Spider-man, and Batman (despite the setbacks due to Schumacher and Lester). I see *Batman Begins* as the perfect complement (not replacement) to Burton's films – all have their merit. Then again, I have been told that I am extremely easy to entertain (yes, I am the other person on this planet that liked Ang Lee's *Hulk*, and I thought *Fantastic Four* was the most fun I've had watching a movie in a long time).


Count me as the other, other person that liked Hulk. I have not seen Fantastic Four yet, but I may give it a try.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

> Count me as the other, other person that liked Hulk.


Glad to know I'm not alone out there.... Can't wait for the "remake", though (gotta be some kinda record: a "redux" this soon).....


----------

